# Fenix HP 30



## Fig (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone get their hands on this yet? I was wondering if you have to hold a button down for the burst, or if it is a mode just like the others. Looks nice that they finally came out with a 2X18650 batt config for this lamp.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 3, 2014)

Fig said:


> I was wondering if you have to hold a button down for the burst, or if it is a mode just like the others.



From the user manual: "Press and hold the button with a thunderbolt icon to access Burst mode. The light will return to previous mode and output level when the button is released."


----------



## degarb (Jan 4, 2014)

Why doesn't fenixtactical have these. I do see them online at a competitor, assuming they aren't lying about having them in stock.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 4, 2014)

degarb said:


> Why doesn't fenixtactical have these. I do see them online at a competitor, assuming they aren't lying about having them in stock.



They do have them http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-hp30.html


----------



## degarb (Jan 15, 2014)

Do I need to buy one to see how they compare at the 12 hour setting with the 9.5 hour setting of the hp11? I keep coming back to check. I guess I need to mud shark it to other forums, or worse, youtube?


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 15, 2014)

I got one incoming tomorrow. Sadly I dont own a HP11. 
So with that in mind, is there anything you would like me to check?
btw grats on 1k posts!


----------



## degarb (Jan 16, 2014)

rockhopper said:


> is there anything you would like me to check?
> btw grats on 1k posts!



Color rendering (esp. v. xpg). I am interested in hotspot and corona lux at 1 meter for each setting. Current, esp. at 4 hour setting (to see if we can go higher than 4 hour. And maybe diameter of hotspot at 1 meter. I am guessing the corona is a wide 100 degrees or so. Naturally, comfort and how short the cord was made. 


Runtimes below 4 hours bore me, as I try never to use them. Ex. My worker ignorantly threw the HP11 into the 2.5 hour mode and couldn't finish his work day with the only headlamp on job besides a bt20, which he would never be able to wear, due to its bulk and short cord.


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 16, 2014)

degarb said:


> Color rendering (esp. v. xpg). I am interested in hotspot and corona lux at 1 meter for each setting. Current, esp. at 4 hour setting (to see if we can go higher than 4 hour. And maybe diameter of hotspot at 1 meter. I am guessing the corona is a wide 100 degrees or so. Naturally, comfort and how short the cord was made.
> 
> Runtimes below 4 hours bore me, as I try never to use them. Ex. My worker ignorantly threw the HP11 into the 2.5 hour mode and couldn't finish his work day with the only headlamp on job besides a bt20, which he would never be able to wear, due to its bulk and short cord.



Ok bear with me, I'm not much of a light veteran. You lost me with xpg. 

I can make some pictures of the beams at different settings at 1 meter for sure, but that will take a few days. 

I can do an endurance run as well, mind you that I use 3400mAh 18650. 

Luckily I do have a BT20 so I can compare the cord-lenghts. Maybe this light can help you explain the color rendering a bit more, for what you're after. For refence I also have Fenix TK41, LD20 and LD22, Olight M30, Nitecore SRT5 and EagleTac D25C clicky.

As for cord lenght... how tall is this guy? The BT20 with extention runs around 1.40 meter unless he's really tall that should work no? Anyway mailman just came by and here are some first impressions.
The cord is slightly longer running for about 1.50 (not counting the light seld or the battery package, so just the "string") So that makes about 10-15 cm difference in lenght. I should say that if the BT20 doesnt work then the HP30 won't either... (seriously, how tall is he?)

The battery holder appears slightly bigger, I assume this is to make room for the USB-charge function. It comes with a metallic holder that provides a clip / belt-clip. I'm currently charging the batteries so light impressions will follow. Same as weight and assembly etc.


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 17, 2014)

Having constructed the cable and headband etc I've come to the conclusion that maybe 1.40 m is a bit on the shorter side if you wear helmets and everything. I obviously totally forgot about the lenght needed to go to the rear of the head and then going down. Anyway I'm around 6 foot tall (1.83m) and for me the 1.5m cable constructed is long enough to allow for the battery pack to go into a pocket. That's a bit lower than where a belt would normally be.

As for endurance:
I'm doing a HP30 runtime on 2x18650 at the moment at the 500lm mode. 

After 4h30 min the lamp scaled down 1 step. Then at around 5 hours in the light stepped to the lowest (4lm) setting. I didn't get the exact time where it went to and from the intermediate setting. 

At the moment it's still going, but from time to time a slight flicker occurs. I'm using 3400mAh batteries. 

I suspect the light is stronger than 4lm at this eco mode, still "hurts" the eyes a bit if you look into it, definately not a moonlight setting. At this point it's no longer possible to change to other modes BUT the burst (900lm) is still responding.

My times are a general indication since I toyed a bit with the different settings (it's a new lamp after all) before I tried the endurance mode, it's safe to say you can maybe get a few more minutes out of the light.
All in all you should have no problem hitting the 4h mark with 3400mAh 18650 on the high setting, wether you get 5h is questionable. It's nice to see the light continues to work and doesnt go flat down right away. There's no scaling down from heat issues, the light gets warm / hot but not to an uncomfortable level. The diffuser can stay on all the time without getting damage from the heat. I wasn't foolish enough to try tough the really hot bits of the light but on the head you should have no problems with it.


----------



## John Pombrio (Jan 21, 2014)

I too have one coming in soon. Will update when I have my hands on it. I am also going to be trying out the new Fenix 18650B Pany protected 3400 mAH batteries at the same time. I found a coupon code APP10 that got me 10% off of everything at the Fenix-store site plus free shipping and free taxes. good deal! Way too much headlamp for what I do these days but DANG, that is crazy light from a headlamp!


----------



## fiffi123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello rockhopper! Hello candlepowerforums!
Thanks for the first informations about the HP30! Sounds good!
I am in doubt about buying the flashlight. 
There is one more question open for me before i buy them: does the battery housing also fit protected 18650 batteries?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kapriel (Jan 24, 2014)

Just tried that coupon code, must be expired......


----------



## regulation (Jan 25, 2014)

fiffi123 said:


> Hello rockhopper! Hello candlepowerforums!
> Thanks for the first informations about the HP30! Sounds good!
> I am in doubt about buying the flashlight.
> There is one more question open for me before i buy them: does the battery housing also fit protected 18650 batteries?
> ...



The Fenix 3400mAh battery is also the protected one.


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 26, 2014)

fiffi123 said:


> Hello rockhopper! Hello candlepowerforums!
> Thanks for the first informations about the HP30! Sounds good!
> I am in doubt about buying the flashlight.
> There is one more question open for me before i buy them: does the battery housing also fit protected 18650 batteries?
> ...


I don't own the Fenix brand protected 18650 but my (local shop house brand) is derived from protected panasonic 18650 and are protected. Both flat top and button top work (button top being the 18650 3400mAh from EagleTac also protected)
The battery compartment (box) is for the bottom half the same as the bike-light BT20 but the top half is different (since it also houses the usb-charger) It has spring/coils at both end to conduct the current from the batteries. So it's likely that all size/shaped 18650's will fit snugly.


----------



## RAM2 (Jan 26, 2014)

What XML2 bin tint is Fenix using in the HP30?


----------



## John Pombrio (Jan 28, 2014)

regulation said:


> The Fenix 3400mAh battery is also the protected one.



I bought 3 of the Fenix 18650B 3400mAH protected batteries and the Fenix charger. Unfortunately, I had to return them due to either a bad battery or the charger. I called Fenix and we did some troubleshooting but the battery would not get above 3.623 volts and quickly the charger would not light up when the battery was placed in it. For batteries at $20 a pop, not such good news. I was also greatly disappointed to find out that the batteries were made in China and had no specs either on the Fenix site or with the packaging. I bought Orbtronic batteries which DID have the specs, had Pany cells in them and were also protected and are made in Japan AND cost less than the Fenix batteries, even with the discount.
The 2600mAH Fenix batteries were tested and were rated well for their class and the new Fenix batteries probably are fine but the combo of a busted battery and the lack of a review or specs jittered me as this was my first purchase of a 18650 type battery (or flashlight).

Just tried the coupon code APP10 at Fenix-Store without signing in and it worked fine. Make sure to capitalize the letters and that there are no spaces.


----------



## Kapriel (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks John, My mistake.... the coupon code does work. Now All I need is for the HP-30 to arrive at Fenix and were all set.
The Orbtronics is a great battery at a great price I bought two 18650's 3400ma for $17.55 Ea. including shipping and got them in 2 days.

Can't wait till Fenix gets the light in I was told yesterday that the arrival date had been pushed back.


----------



## heniekk (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone know the weight of head and ( empty ) battery holder ?


----------



## docdb (Feb 13, 2014)

I was initially disappointed that the USB charging function didn't work as advertised, but then I pressed and held the battery test button, and presto, iPhone began charging. 
Don (long time lurker)


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 13, 2014)

Will the cable between the lamp to the battery be in the way when you turn your head around?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2014)

ArmoredFiend said:


> Will the cable between the lamp to the battery be in the way when you turn your head around?



You can clip the cable at side of the headstrap, and then guide it to the back of your head. And then you could guide it down at your back, via the plastic headstrap-holder. So the cable shouldn't be in the way. I'm still looking to buy this headlight, but am a bit afraid the cable will get stuck under my jacket. (Between clothing and jacket)


----------



## degarb (Feb 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> You can clip the cable at side of the headstrap, and then guide it to the back of your head. And then you could guide it down at your back, via the plastic headstrap-holder. So the cable shouldn't be in the way. I'm still looking to buy this headlight, but am a bit afraid the cable will get stuck under my jacket. (Between clothing and jacket)



This is the way I do it with other remote battery lights. Even a twist tie will work. 

I haven't noticed cables catching on inside of jacket. But then again, I usually reach for the headlamps with the battery pack at the back of the head. 5 seconds to put on v. a minute and half of threading and strapping on. So, I only use the remote battery configuration a few times a year.

And while yes, on the job, I may be actively moving around, even through bushes, looking up and looking down (enough length is needed to provide a little slack between back of neck and the rear strap), I am not aware of constriction (head up or down). However, with me, I may not be moving as fast as someone trying to get a workout. For me, it is about safety and seeing.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 5, 2014)

This seems like no one here actually own the light, so I will give my thoughts on it. I have been using it for about a month now, I have used it for everything from hiking in the middle of the Arizona dessert to working on my jeep in my school's parking lot. I also do a lot of alpine mountaineering, so I have experience using many other headlamps - but I have not taken this one into mountains yet.

THE GOOD: The actual part of the light that is on the front of the head strap is great, machined well, the user interface is simple, and it is extremely light (no pun intended). The light even comes with a flip-up light diffuser that is really nice for things like working on my jeep, and it acts as a lens protector when the light is not in use. And, as always the head strap is very nice. I used to use the Fenix head strap for flashlights, and I always loved how comfortable it was. The head strap is identical, but weighted better since there isn't the weight of a heavy light on the side of your head, weighing half of it down. The USB port on the side of the pack is nice, it puts out a true 1Amp, but I haven't used it out in the wilderness yet, so I can't attest to how it affects the run time. Another thing that is good about the HP30 is how durable the wire is. Wires are usually the weakpoint for devices like this, but this wire seems to have very solid connections to the headlamp, and the battery back that remove any stress from internal connections. The point where the wire from the light and battery connect have a snap-together connection to eliminate any stress there, as well. 

THE BAD: My biggest problem is that the wire is very rigid, and even after a month of use, it still has the factory creases in it. And the external battery pack is not at all necessary when dealing with the weight of 2x 18650s. My friend has a Chinese headlamp with 2x 18650s on the back, and it feels just fine. I suppose that it is safer to have them away from my head, but I don't think that's a large issue with today's 18650s. And, as kj2 mentioned, the cable does get stuck between a jacket and shirt, but I have only been annoyed by this when trying to take the light off, and remove the battery pack by running it up my back.

I wrote this really quickly, and I have to wake up in 5 hours, so let me know if any of this is confusing or you want more info on any part of the headlamp. Overall, I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## degarb (Mar 6, 2014)

Best review info I have seen so far. (I haven't looked around in last month for info) The other video made by a pro reviewer was merely telling us how the headlamp is worn, which we all already know.

Mainly, I would like to see how it is comparing with your friend's cheap 2x18650 xml china light, which many of us bought months before this light hit. Comfort, color, beam characteristics (lux of hotspot and corona, size of hotspot/coruna.) Comparison to hp11 would be nice.

I also would add that it is a no-brainer to me to not only run wire to rear strap but use an Office Depot 1 inch black
clamp to clamp wire to shirt before running down to toolbelt/belt battery mount. This means more wire needed for a little slack between head and shirt, not sure their engineers thought of this. Also, cord stiffness might make the ideal wire setup impossible.

Also, I would point out that while I find the Cheap china xml headlamps design comfortable with their mounting scheme, the tiny bit of weight on the forehead can be painful if you are coming down with a migraine or fever. The hp11 doesn't have this problem, with it's lighter head. 

I am glad to hear the head head is light and seems balanced against nothing in rear. Also, I am happier with the straps of the fenix than the inconsistent generic chinese lamps.


----------



## weegidy (Mar 6, 2014)

A couple things I should add: 


The "turbo" mode is complete BS. You have to hold your finger on a special button on top of the headlamp to actually use the 900lm max - and that defeats the whole purpose of a hands free headlamp. For normal use, the max is 500lm.
I have used it as a bike helmet light while mountain biking by removing the strap from the plastic bracket the light is attached to, and using helmet straps I attached the headlamp to the front of my helmet. It worked great, and if anyone is looking for a nice bike helmet light, this would work really well, and is competitively priced for a nice helmet light.



degarb said:


> Mainly, I would like to see how it is comparing with your friend's cheap 2x18650 xml china light, which many of us bought months before this light hit.



There is not as much throw, but for hiking and rock climbing that's not necessary and I prefer the flood, especially in Arizona when you have to carefully place each foot so you don't step on cacti. The flood light would also be nice in an alpine environment when navigating a glacier. 
As for comfort, I have to say the external battery pack is extremely well designed and water-resistant, but having an all in one headlamp is nice. That being said, anyone looking into buying a dual 18650 headlamp should expect it to be bulky, it just depends where that weight is.

The verdict: if you are an avid outdoor person, and need a reliable headlamp with multiple output options then it is definitely worth the price. However, if you just want a headlamp to wear around the neighborhood while walking the dog, then the China headlamps should be just fine.



degarb said:


> Comfort, color, beam characteristics (lux of hotspot and corona, size of hotspot/coruna.)



The beam is _very_ nice. The hot spot has absolutely no "artifacts" and fades uniformly into a nice corona. The lux given by Fenix is over 13kCd, but I would say that it's about half that when on high (500lm). The color of the light is great - it's cool white, probably between 5000K and 6000K, but I'm just estimating.



degarb said:


> Comparison to hp11 would be nice.



No can dosville, baby doll. I have had no experience with HP11. That comparison will have to come from someone else. 



degarb said:


> I also would add that it is a no-brainer to me to not only run wire to rear strap but use an Office Depot 1 inch black
> clamp to clamp wire to shirt before running down to toolbelt/belt battery mount. This means more wire needed for a little slack between head and shirt, not sure their engineers thought of this. Also, cord stiffness might make the ideal wire setup impossible.



The light actually came with a little clip for this application, but I have never had a problem with wire weight or stiffness while wearing the light.


----------



## degarb (Mar 7, 2014)

weegidy said:


> A couple things I should add:
> 
> 
> The "turbo" mode is complete BS. You have to hold your finger on a special button on top of the headlamp to actually use the 900lm max - and that defeats the whole purpose of a hands free headlamp. For normal use, the max is 500lm.


Probably, the engineers thought the heat sink cannot handle the 900 lm for very long without cooking the led.


Since, both I, and mostly my workers, often (some workers chronically) drain batteries to death by accidentally leaving our headlamps in high (2 hour) mode, I wouldn't mind needing to hold finger on button for turbo at all. Ideally, it would just auto click off after 2 minutes or so. I actually would very much like all my lamps to have a max of optimal runtime (half day or one day, ideally one day of 8-10 hrs for a job site), then auto click out of turbo after a sensible amount of time.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks *weegidy* for sharing your experience and opinion of HP30!

I am very tempted to get it. Regarding the turbomode I think it will be too hot for extended run(except from using outdoors cold days at winter perhaps) and therefore Fenix chosed only momentary on. I don't find it as a very big drawback: headlamps usually are used for longer continious run than flashlights and runtime then is more important. 
And according to Fenix specifications it's almost 4 hours runtime at 500lm, that's great. I would find it very attractive even without the turbomode. Actually, I don't think it's too unfair assumption that Fenix added the 900lm mode pretty much for getting the lumen selling argument. And as a compromise it became with momentary on because of the lack of adequate heat dissipation.


----------



## GulfCoastToad (Jun 3, 2014)

Kapriel said:


> Thanks John, My mistake.... the coupon code does work. Now All I need is for the HP-30 to arrive at Fenix and were all set.
> The Orbtronics is a great battery at a great price I bought two 18650's 3400ma for $17.55 Ea. including shipping and got them in 2 days.
> 
> Can't wait till Fenix gets the light in I was told yesterday that the arrival date had been pushed back.



Where did you type in the code? I don't see anywhere to enter it. Maybe I'm on the wrong site.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 20, 2014)

Would it be possible to mount the battery pack to the rear of the head strap to make it a more self contained unit?


----------



## rockhopper (Jun 24, 2014)

Woodzy said:


> Would it be possible to mount the battery pack to the rear of the head strap to make it a more self contained unit?


On paper, yes. In real life use: *not likely*. For starters it's not possible to remove or shorten the wire/cable, so you have to deal with over 1 meter of cable having to stay somewhere. Then the light itself is a comfy 140-150g (including the headstrap and cable on the head) where the battery pack and the metal clip device around it (which you would need to clip it) is 240g. So it doesn't really balance well.

Since I got this light for roughly 5 months I now have a better feel for it. The cable is indeed very rigid, this is both a good thing as for construction quality and a bad thing because sometimes you like it to be a bit more flexible when moving it around the clothing. I've had no issues with the cable clipping my clothing but I take my sweet time mounting it. This takes a bit of time and is a downside.

Another good thing I liked is the way the light can be adjusted under an angle (my previous light was fixed, always shining in people's eyes when I looked at them) so the floor in front of me gets a nice flooded area of light. I tend to use the light mostly with the diffuser on. The spot-mode is nice in itself but the throw was disappointingly short-ranged for my liking. I assume it can get to the distance it claims it can get to, but I didn't find it useful anymore after 80 meters or so. (very rough estimate with no actual measuring involved) Added to the angle adjusting is the construction of the headband/light and how it's attached to eachother. There's a plastic "cover" over the buttons. This is both a nice thing, since it prevents accidentally turning on the light in your backpack, as well as a bad thing, you're forced to adjust the angle of your headlight downward before you can operate the buttons. If you then put the light back to it's highest angle setting, the buttons will be covered again preventing the use of the "turbo" button or fast turning on/off.

The light is still very nice but next time I may opt for avoiding the external battery pack. I really went for one specifically with an external battery pack, feeling that it would save on weight on my head (which it does) but it's no longer a fast-grab-and-use light, which is kind of sad. The turbo mode is ok, I like the idea mentioned above that one click should give it a fixed time of 900lm (15s would be enough for me) but I don't use it very often. By having to hold the button you run the risk of all that light hitting your hands and partially blinding you with all the reflected light. Personally I don't really use the max (500lm) mode much either, it's very bright. The runtime is still amazing, easily hitting the 4h mark and going over it (if I dont burst) and if I stick to the lower modes I can use it even longer.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> , but am a bit afraid the cable will get stuck under my jacket. (Between clothing and jacket)



Put it over your shoulder not under but over your jacket...It's a great light!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2014)

Delete.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 8, 2014)

My review of this light is now up:

Fenix HP30 (XM-L2, 2x18650/4xCR123A) Headlamp Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS + more! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Dubiouss (Sep 16, 2014)

anywhere to get the battery pack without the headlamp?
It would be very useful to not have to fiddle with batteries in complete dark
Time is crucial when doing search and rescue and its dark longer than 4-5 hours


----------

